# Look at this pattern!



## WildlifeLover429 (May 30, 2011)

Check out this Tegu's pattern Its gorgeous! I love love love it! I've never seen a pattern like it before?

red tegu patterm


----------



## slideaboot (May 30, 2011)

Whoa! That's a really special tegu.


----------



## jerobi2k (May 30, 2011)

yeah thats a nice one, a local shop near me just had one exactly like that they referred to it as "striped" very cool!


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 30, 2011)

I can't edit my posts anymore. Is anyone else having this problem? Anyway, if I could edit my post this would be the correction.

I have never had a red tegu so I am not familiar with their patterns. Please correct me if this is a normal pattern or if its just a regular red tegu.  Thank you 


jerobi2k said:


> yeah thats a nice one, a local shop near me just had one exactly like that they referred to it as "striped" very cool!



Ok, so it is a special pattern! Thank for clearing that up guys!


----------



## jerobi2k (May 30, 2011)

:dodgy: I might be wrong but I think if you compare these 2 reds, this might be the difference we are looking at.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 30, 2011)

jerobi2k said:


> :dodgy: I might be wrong but I think if you compare these 2 reds, this might be the difference we are looking at.



They're both beautiful animals and yes I think that's the difference we're looking at . Man I wish I had the one on the left though! lol gorgeous!


----------



## slideaboot (May 30, 2011)

Somebody needs to get their hands on that little guy, breed it, and see if that pattern's genetic. If so, that person could stand to make a fair amount of money. It's not like there's a whole lot of tegu morphs out there.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 30, 2011)

slideaboot said:


> Somebody needs to get their hands on that little guy, breed it, and see if that pattern's genetic. If so, that person could stand to make a fair amount of money. It's not like there's a whole lot of tegu morphs out there.



I completely agree!


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 30, 2011)

Absolutely amazing pattern on that guy, really cool!


----------



## jondancer (May 30, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of that. I like the solid deep red tegus


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 31, 2011)

jondancer said:


> I'm not a big fan of that. I like the solid deep red tegus



I like the deep reds too.  I just think this pattern is something special. what if it had a deep red color with the same pattern? Now that would be cool


----------



## Rhetoric (May 31, 2011)

Weird, very cool to see the differences in patterns and shades. Some tegus have stripes, some spots, apparently some have this going on!


----------



## mrcleansheet (May 31, 2011)

thats my tegu


----------



## JohnMatthew (May 31, 2011)

She's a looker, that's for sure, nice contrast on that one.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 31, 2011)

mrcleansheet said:


> thats my tegu



Lol Hi there! I'm the one that you have been commenting back and forth with. Welcome to the TeguTalk family! Everyone here is so helpful on here. So don;t be afraid to ask questions even if you think its dumb. We're all eager to help out a fellow reptile enthusiast


----------



## frost (May 31, 2011)

i saw a few reds with that pattern at the expo i went to a while ago.


----------

